# Can we see your Palomino's --



## Leeana (Jan 25, 2008)

Lets see everyones palomino's






Here are the "Three Amigos" ...

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko*











*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson*











*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte*






Stetson & Flyte











Leeana


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2008)

We have two palominos, and one who is a good pretender. Here they are





*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color









*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse









*[SIZE=12pt]Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold[/SIZE]*

1999 34” palomino dun or silver bay dun brood mare – halter and driving championships

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2008)

_PS Bacardi is Leeana's boys' uncle



_


----------



## Kendra (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my lil genius, Whitey, his first time driving a couple months ago, and then one of him this past summer. We call him Whitey for a reason!


----------



## BeckyG (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are my Palomino's.....

*Windy*






*TC*






*Beau*






*Moonshine * (not sure he really counts... he's a Palomino Pinto



)


----------



## Devon (Jan 25, 2008)

I lovee that pic of Narko






Verryy BTU.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 25, 2008)

This is our GOLDEN BOY. Hubby thinks there isn't anything better than "his" boy!


----------



## tnovak (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my little palomino with his mama and my hub.


----------



## Alex (Jan 25, 2008)

Buckskin Gal, he is GORGOUS!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 25, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my Palomino Pinto stallion, looking like the wildman that he is!



[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 25, 2008)

we have two palomino miniatures

First is our minimal palomino pinto(she has white on her right shoulder) mare who is in foal to a sorrel and white pinto stud for this summer.She has had most palomino,but the last two where bay pinto and sorrel pinto. So far she has had all fillies.We sure hope she has a filly for us(palomino or palomino pinto filly would be great



)




Holly

Cowboy our 2007 AMHA solid palomino colt who is sold,he is going to his new home next month.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 25, 2008)

This is our 2005 Palomino gelding, VPS Simply Irresistible:


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 25, 2008)

This is my jumping horse, MLF Echos Danny Boy(Buck Echo grandson).... The pictures don't show his color too well, but he is definitely a palomino.....











And, this is my jr. gelding, SRF Grand Prix......... Once again, this picture does not do his color justice, but he is also a palomino....


----------



## gracemini (Jan 25, 2008)

I've never posted a picture before so I hope it works! I saw this thread and had to share my little girl. This picture was taken this last summer, she is twenty years old now.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is our Palomino snowcap appaloosa mare "Xena"

RF Bars Warrior Princess

in foal to our smutty Buckskin for a July baby


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my Pali paint mare Peaches, and her 07 filly, she had color then!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 25, 2008)

Gorgeous horses!

*eagles ring farm* SOOOO can not wait to see the foal from that cross!!! I LOVE your mare!





*MBhorses* I LOVE LOVE LOVE Holly!! If you ever get tired of looking at her send her my way!


----------



## littleones (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is a foal that we had - for all of one day. He was out of a cremello Double Destiny son and a gray mare sired by a National Champion. We soooo wanted this foal - but it was not meant to be. He was a beautiful palomino.


----------



## Rachel (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a pic of my "big" palomino we had to let go in October at 28 years old. He was really a beautiful, rich golden color AND not to mention one of the best horses you could ask for - one of those "once in a lifetime" boys


----------



## Mona (Jan 26, 2008)

This is *Last Chance Ima Golden Treasure Too*, my palomino pinto filly. She is 2 years this year.


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2008)

I like "Treasure" a lot, Mona!


----------



## Mona (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Jill.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> *eagles ring farm* SOOOO can not wait to see the foal from that cross!!! I LOVE your mare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 26, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Gorgeous horses!
> 
> *eagles ring farm* SOOOO can not wait to see the foal from that cross!!! I LOVE your mare!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much.We can't wait to see her foal this summer.

I have had alot of folks tell us they love Holly. I have wanted a palomino mare for a while now.She has had all fillies to date.We are sure hoping she has a filly for us.

see her foals on our site http://www.paintbynumbersranch.net/7606/90701.html

Plus the stud she is bred to for 2008 foal.Don't you love those palominos


----------



## drk (Jan 26, 2008)

I Love this little guy because he is sooo darn cute... Blue eyes too...

I have a couple small mares I want to breed him to.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 26, 2008)

drk said:


> I Love this little guy because he is sooo darn cute... Blue eyes too...I have a couple small mares I want to breed him to.


DRK

I LOVE THIS GUY, HE IS SO CUTE. I SAW HIM ON YOUR FOR SALE PAGE http://www.drkminiatures.com/subpages/Sales.htm.

ARE YOU SELLING HIM?I HAVE TOO MANY STUDS, BUT BOY HE IS SO CUTE.



I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A FOAL MARK UP LIKE HIM THIS YEAR FROM OUR MARES



WHO IS HIS SIRE AND DAM?

YOU HAVE SOME VERY NICE HORSES. WHEN WE WERE LOOKING FOR APPYS WE CAME ACROSS YOUR SITE MONTHS AGO.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2008)

drk said:


> I Love this little guy because he is sooo darn cute... Blue eyes too...
> 
> I have a couple small mares I want to breed him to.


what a beautiful little guy


----------



## love_casper (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is my boy Charm!
















this is his mom, for reference, my buckskin pinto. (and that's Charm's nose peeking out there lol)


----------



## drk (Jan 26, 2008)

MBhorses said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> > I Love this little guy because he is sooo darn cute... Blue eyes too...I have a couple small mares I want to breed him to.
> ...


Yes, I have him on my sales page because I fell in love with him but after getting him I woke up and said OMG I now have 4 stallions





I love him and wish I could find someone that would buy him with retained breedings or co-ownership. I really want to breed him to my small mares. He is from Dent Ranch. He has lots of Very Tiny horses in his pedigree. Sire is Dent Gold Sidney 26.75" Palomino with Blue eyes. Grandsire is Dent Sunchaser Gold. 27.75" Rich Golden Palomino. Hi dam is Dent Ginger Snapette 32"

I actually had a Bay stallion a few years back out of Dent Sunchaser Gold and after I sold him I never got over him. He was so tiny 26.5 but as perfect as they come. I sold him due to getting into appys.

Here is his pic..

Dent Silk Ty






I'm not anxious to sell him this Palomino colt but would love if someone would be willing to co-own with me ...that would be great.

Thanks for your kind compliments on my horses....

Diane


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 26, 2008)

drk said:


> MBhorses said:
> 
> 
> > drk said:
> ...


Diane,

I also have to manys studs. Boy if you were closer. I sure would like a few breeding from him as well.




Thanks


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow Buckskin Gal--I think I'm gonna have to agree with your hubby--that boy is gorgeous!

Here is our semi-golden girl, Blondie:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments on hubby's boy. He really is a charmer and loves to perform for Les such as rearing on command. Les can call him from anywhere and he will come running. Has been a great little pleasure driving horse also. Just one reason we love our minis.....have 5 more reasons much like him!!LOL Mary


----------



## minie812 (Jan 27, 2008)

drk said:


> MBhorses said:
> 
> 
> > drk said:
> ...


DRK===If I didn't have so many stallions to...he could live with me...what a cutie!


----------



## CKC (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's our light palomino 22 years young- Ohio's Merri Miss. She's the only one I have here right now that I can let our 3 year old son just love on. She's my angel and my only mini mare. She's had her fair share of foals. We have two of them. She is now retired.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 28, 2008)

My Bailey.





Summer coat






Winter woolies






He's getting more golden each day.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love all of your palomino's ♥ thank you for sharing! ~Jessica


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 30, 2008)

Fun thread!





Palominos and Sorrels have always been my favs!





Here is our 3 yr old stallion, *D'Armond Storm Survivor* (Lucky Four Skippa Snow Storm x Champion Farms Paloma). He is very golden when his hair is longer. His eyes are dark blue. He has 11 crosses to GMB!









Here is our 2yr old filly, *Indian Peaks Sweet Serenity*. She's a World top 4 and just one of my favs! She's 26" tall.






This is our mare *Bar Ls Pot O Gold*. She's my favorite all-time horse!! She's sired by Dell Teras Gold Plated. She's 17 yrs old in this pic.






And this is *Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle*. She's about 24.5" as a yearling!! She isn't going to be big enough to shake a stick at! OH!






ETA: I totally forgot my riding horse, Janie! I can't find a pic of her on this computer! OH! She's a palomino Belgian and she's 17.1hh. She rides and drives single and double.


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jan 30, 2008)

All of these paliminos are so pretty





We don't have any golden miniatures, but we do have a 13.2 hands tall pony! He's really old now and doesnt do much but he was my very first pony that I learned to ride on when I was younger, now he has an adorable 5 year old little girl that loves him very much



I don't have any pictures of him on this computer but he's a dapple palimino with 4 white socks and a big bald face





I have to comment to [email protected] River that MLF Echos Danny Boy is a GREAT jumper. I watched him at World's this past year and have seen many jumping pictures with him. It looks like he has a whole lot of heart, God bless minis for that very reason





*edited for spelling


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 30, 2008)

macy--red carpet minis said:


> I have to comment to [email protected] River that MLF Echos Danny Boy is a GREAT jumper. I watched him at World's this past year and have seen many jumping pictures with him. It looks like he has a whole lot of heart, God bless minis for that very reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very kind of you to say, Macy! Thank you!!! Horses like Danny make jumping so much fun for me..... He has a heart of gold.


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jan 30, 2008)

No problem, Kristina. I know exactly what you mean about horses like Danny, that's how my performance gelding is also. It makes it a lot easier to enjoy the class when the horse is enjoying it too! But now who are we kidding?! Have you taken a look at your barn or website?? ALL of your horses are extremely talented and you do very well with them. All the best of luck in Amatuer this year, with horses like that you're destined to do great!


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to throw my girls in the ring here.

Zoe and her this year filly, Zoolii.

Zoe is registered palomino, the darkest shade AMHA allows.

Soon she will be tested, along with LWO testing.

Zoolii is a paler shade of Zoe's color.

They kind of appear to be red heads until you see them next

to my real red heads.......


----------



## whitney (Jan 31, 2008)

Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"






Post Rock Farms Aspen Gold "Tweety"


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 31, 2008)

whitney said:


> Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"


OMG!! I'm in LOVE


----------



## whitney (Jan 31, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> whitney said:
> 
> 
> > Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"
> ...


THANK YOU!

That was my reaction when I first saw him too. I've had palomino Q.H. for 30 years and never thought I would find a miniature stallion with that GOLDEN color, and when I did, I snapped him up. One of the best horse decisions I EVER made. Here's a picture of his grandpa Alameda owns him











Here's his great grandsire






The WAY COOL thing is, he has a golden personality to boot!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 31, 2008)

whitney said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> > whitney said:
> ...


Wow! Wow! Wow! *shakes head, jaw still dropped*

Judith has nice horses, doesn't she?


----------



## whitney (Jan 31, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> whitney said:
> 
> 
> > StarRidgeAcres said:
> ...


Yes and she is really friendly/helpful too! She has my Trystans Mom also.


----------



## CKC (Jan 31, 2008)

Trystan


----------



## Becky (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a beautiful 8 yr old 31" golden palomino pinto stallion I just got in last weekend. Golden Coin S.

He is FWF Little Blue Boy/Buckeroo/Gold Melody Boy breeding. Coin has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, mine's a pony, not a mini, but here's Calista
















Jessi


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 4, 2008)

Everyone has such beautiful horses





Tiffany,

Who is the little one pictured with Blondie below? Reminds me SO SO much of Miss Melody







RockRiverTiff said:


> Wow Buckskin Gal--I think I'm gonna have to agree with your hubby--that boy is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is our semi-golden girl, Blondie:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 4, 2008)

There are some very pretty palominos on here!

Here are my 2...first is Flyin G's American Beauty, sired by Little Kings Buckeroo God:






And next is a yearling filly that we recently got back with her dam so I haven't registered her yet...it's on my "to do" list...she's a White Russian granddaughter...she was not pleased about having to stand still...so this isn't a fantastic picture of her:






Tracy


----------

